

Hacker News versus Proggit - maraksquires
http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/ed2av/hacker_news_versus_proggit_at_least_hn_isnt/

======
stonemetal
Interesting I wonder if it was actually deleted by mods or if it was a
community delete.

    
    
         Tons of false, ignorant, and malicious statements. Tons of unsubstantiated personal attacks from people whose only context is reading the post.
    

Personally I am here because we don't have as much of that.

------
maraksquires
If anyone is interested, a very kind Githubber took the time to address each
one of the points mentioned by the original poster.

I'm not associated with this person in anyway, but I do really appreciate them
taking the time to do this.

<https://gist.github.com/716164>

